# Apre or post 'fest happenings?



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Hey all,
My plan is to leave Thursday (Apr 10th) Hook up with the Bay Area Bimmers on the 11th for the trip to SB. The 'fest on the 12th of course.

Then I'm planning to stay around Sunday 13th and start the long trip home on Monday arriving Tuesday sometime.

Anyone wanna hook up Sunday for a drive or something? I was going to stay longer but I'm bringing my favorite navigator along and she has to get back for work  

Anyway, love to hook up, maybe do some kind of photo shoot or drive. Dinner would be cool.

I'll bring BMW CCA PSR tees again, maybe some other goods.

With exception of new wheels the M should be done by then (mods) and rareing to go.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'd love to hang with you guys on Sunday too, Doug, only
I'm going to have to work...

:banghead: 


However, Saturday night will be an entirely different
story...

It will be a mandatory requirement for The HACK
to get out on the dance floor in front of all of us...

:bigpimp:


----------

